# Boiling soft plastics??



## njTom (Feb 21, 2011)

I read on the internet that boiling plastics makes them softer! Does anyone know if this is true? Any pros or cons on doing this?


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 21, 2011)

Boiling soft plastics for a minute or so will relax the plastic and make them softer, for how long they will stay softer im not sure tho. This is also a great way to fix deformed baits, just boil em up and lay them out straight on a cookie sheet to dry


----------



## FishyItch (Feb 26, 2011)

BassAddict said:


> Boiling soft plastics for a minute or so will relax the plastic and make them softer, for how long they will stay softer im not sure tho. This is also a great way to fix deformed baits, just boil em up and lay them out straight on a cookie sheet to dry



You mean like those ones that have been in my tackle box so long they've got a permanent kink in them? Awesome! I'll have to try this.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 26, 2011)

I prefer to leave them in the package and throw them on my dash. Makes sure that newfangled powerbait or f2 doesnt get lost in the boiling water.


----------



## FishyItch (Feb 26, 2011)

That's a good idea too if there's any attractant in them.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Feb 26, 2011)

I know there is a DE River charter Capt. who boils all of his Mr. Twister stuff for winter Walleye = I think it might make them softer because it does get some water into the baits


----------



## njTom (Feb 26, 2011)

What about baits with salt? Does the salt evaporate after boiling?


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 26, 2011)

njTom said:


> What about baits with salt? Does the salt evaporate after boiling?



Shouldn't, the salt will absorb water tho which might make the baits swell a bit.


----------

